# Boo To You Parade shovel scrapers



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

I doubt all they do is drag a shovel across pavement because it wouldn't guarantee that it'd spark every time. 
The shovels are probably coated with a flint "paint" or have a piece of flint attached to it maybe?




cgamache83 said:


> Hey everyone, I have possibly a simple answered question but wanted to make sure. The guys in the Mickey's Not so scary Halloween parade scrape their shovels across the ground making it spark. I have a flat bottom shovel and not a pointed tip so won't be able to do it with the flat based one and need to pick up a pointed tip shovel, but my question is can anyone tell me if alls they do is scrape the shovel along the pavement or do they have something attached to the tip of the shovel to make it spark?
> 
> I plan on dressing up as a caretaker for Halloween in my front yard and want to do this to scare people. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgamache83 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, that is what I was trying to figure out...


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Iv'e done this with several different shove shapes on both asphalt and concrete it takes a hard swing and a glancing drag ( kind of dangerous for a Disney park) but spark they do.
Just a drag wont get a common shovel to spark so if all they do is drag slowly they must add something


----------

